# scaffolding construction?



## bindiyadoss (Nov 11, 2011)

Scaffolding, also known as "falsework" is a type of temporary structure used on the outside of a building to easily access areas which are too high to reach on a ladder. Scaffolding is only used during the construction process, and is torn down when construction is completed.
*Uses*

Construction workers, painters and shipyard workers all use scaffolding to reach areas easier. According to the Department of Labor's OSHA, about 65 percent of the construction industry works on scaffolds.
*Materials*

Scaffolding can be made from a variety of materials including lumber, pipes, steel and bamboo.

scaffolds | scaffolding sales

​


----------



## mbph2001 (May 4, 2013)

*Shrink Wrap Scaffolding*

And don't forget, scaffolding can also be shrink wrapped as well.


----------



## nancy421 (Feb 17, 2014)

*Re*

Scaffolding offers greater safety to workers by maintaining balance while walking, sitting and working. Moreover it offers necessary height to workers to get their job done.


----------

